# Teresa...It's Turtle Time!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

bumping for CoppersMom!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooray! another turtle hunter  Welcome to the club Skyler!

Teresa will love this


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww that's so sweet, as is Skyler!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwwww  

My girl is afraid of turtles - yes, I'm serious :doh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

When Tess was a pup, we found on a walk about fifteen baby turtles on their way to the water/woods. She was fascinated by the fact that they move theirs heads in and out their shell. I don't think she would have picked them up, though...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh! That's so cute!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man!!!!!!!! Way to go Skyler.
I am having computer problems at home and haven't been on here much. I knew I had a visitor message, but couldn't get to it until now.:doh:

Copper sure loved box turtles and would carry them around and roll on them at times. Turtle stink on dog or dog stink on turtle.
Steve's (GC) Tucker was a turtle hunter supreme. He even caught scary sun turtles. We both miss those turtle hunting boys.:heartbeat Sigh..... 

My little Tucker (yep - named after Steve's Tucker) picked one up a few weeks ago and boy was he proud. Since he is a little mixed breed, it was quite a load for him to carry, but he wasn't interested in letting anyone else in on the fun.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh thank goodness you found this thread, meant to PM you but I knew you would find 

What a surprise eh? Turtle hunters are a rare breed.

Laughed at how you mentioned the "scary sun turtles". Least of our worries with the big mean snappers around. Got to keep an eye out for them, evil things.

Fiona has picked up this trait from Tucker and likes to carry the little sun turtles around 










She started off slow, this is her very first turtle she found all by herself.










Tucker loved his turtles


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just love looking at these turtle pictures. It brings a smile even though I miss the boys.
I looooooooooooove Fiona with her big turtle. She looks so sweet and happy with her mouthful of turtle.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

That is adorable!....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turtle thread? My husband is always bringing them home when he finds one on the road. He just brought one home last week and Erica and Lennon tried to get it. I was afraid they would harm it.
As you can see, the poor turtle didn't show its face................


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love those photos June  You're such a tease


----------

